# Julien Dupont Rides Crazy Audi E-Bike In Bavaria



## Aushiker (17 May 2012)

More information at BikeRumor.com

Andrew


----------



## steveindenmark (18 May 2012)

So instead of Audi E Bike could really say Audi moped, I think.

Steve


----------



## machew (21 May 2012)

Do you need a carbon fibre, and inbuilt wi-fi on an electric bike that can do 50 mph? ....


----------

